# bumps on the face



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

i noticed yesterday that max has a bunch of little bumps on his face (in his cheeks both sides)...i noticed yesterday becaus ea couple were bleeding (i guess from him scratching)...they almost seem like warts or somethin because they feel callous....they dont seem to itch him or bother him.....but im like a worried jewish mother anytime something is wrong with him....any ideas?


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

heres a pic from yesterday when i noticed he was bleeding...you can hardly see anything though


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

his left side is worst then teh right......they are all bunched together so his skin feels kind of callous


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Sounds like it could be an allergy. He could have also got into some ants or something like that. I would try a little Benadryl to see if that helps it go down.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

he's a city dog so its probably not bugs....should i give him a whole benadryl?


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

BmoreTrue said:


> he's a city dog so its probably not bugs....should i give him a whole benadryl?


Depending on the mg, I would start with half. It will probably make him a little drowsy but should help with the bumps.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It is 1mg per body pound. so if he weighs 40 pounds it is ok to give 50mg.
Each tablet is 25mg but make sure you double check the package.

Can a mod move this where it belongs please? This goes in the health forum.


----------



## avocadopudding (Jun 15, 2009)

*canine acne*

it sounds like your pup is suffering from a case of canine acne. my girl cinco is suffering from the same thing under her chin. it looks like pimples then they burst and bleed, other times it just looks scabby. 
check out this link. definitely ask your vet about some topical ointment or something to help out.

Dogs: sores under chin, metal dishes, food bowls


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

so i went to the vet all is well. she said its proably seasonal allergies and benadryl should fix him right up (KUDOS TO ROCKCREEK!). She reccomended 2 in the morning(50mg total) and another two in the evening. he is 67 lbs. She said i can even do three times a day if necessary. I may start off with one in the morning, one in the afternoon and one in the evening and take it from there. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey there, just wanted to see if the benadryl worked for your pup. My boy had something simaliar on him, thats why im wondering if it worked for you.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

wow.....benadyl worked like a charm....less then 24 hours and his face is all cleared up. Except for the spots where he scratched them off but they're scabbed up and healing nicely. He is already a super calm dog so im not really noticing the benadryl making him tired (maybe alittle more chill). I wish i knew ehat it was he's allergic to. The doc said its probably something seasonal.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

BmoreTrue said:


> so i went to the vet all is well. she said its proably seasonal allergies and benadryl should fix him right up (KUDOS TO ROCKCREEK!). She reccomended 2 in the morning(50mg total) and another two in the evening. he is 67 lbs. She said i can even do three times a day if necessary. I may start off with one in the morning, one in the afternoon and one in the evening and take it from there. Thanks for the help!


No problem! Glad it worked out for you. We've had them get stung by something and swell up before. A couple of Benadryls later and the swelling is gone. Usually works the same for allergies.


----------

